
Show HN: A platform to argue rationally about stuff - vforissi
http://www.rationalflip.com
======
stagas
Looks good! Simple and to the point.

My feedback: a) default font size is a bit large, and b) I would change the
placeholder "blah blah blah claim..." to something less distracting/funny :)

All the best to you!

